# Alguien sabe como hacer un pantografo



## fabry_nirvana (Abr 25, 2007)

holas me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como fabricar un pantografo (maquina q sigue una linea y simultaneamente lo copia en una chapa (la corta)


----------



## mabauti (Abr 25, 2007)

google es tu amigo :
http://www.peter.com.au/articles/pantograph.html


----------

